# Ecco scoperto il tradimento . ora??



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Salve a tutti

Ho appena scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie. Adesso cosa faccio ..... considerato che ho una bima?

un saluto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Ho appena scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie. Adesso cosa faccio ..... considerato che ho una bima?
> 
> un saluto



qualche dettaglio in più?
lei che dice?


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

dettagli, forti sospetti una situazione strana che ha risolto che era un vecchio amico, poi sul computer non è uscita bene da gmail ed ho letto tutto e copiato. Para chesia una storia d'amore.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> dettagli, forti sospetti una situazione strana che ha risolto che era un vecchio amico, poi sul computer non è uscita bene da gmail ed ho letto tutto e copiato. Para chesia una storia d'amore.



Quindi lei non sa che tu sai?


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Ho appena scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie. Adesso cosa faccio ..... considerato che ho una bima?
> 
> un saluto


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


In prima battuta ti dico umanamente MI DISPIACE, poi........la strada è veramente lunga e in salita. In bocca al lupo!!

Dacci qualche dettaglio in più come dice Farfalla....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Ho appena scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie. Adesso cosa faccio ..... considerato che ho una bima?
> 
> un saluto


Faje da magna' che sarebbe pura l'ora sua... 

ma dai so' fake, come se fa....:rotfl:


----------



## nicola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Faje da magna' che sarebbe pura l'ora sua...
> 
> ma dai so' fake, come se fa....:rotfl:


l'ho pensato immediatamente anche io. Nessuna rabbia, troppo freddo e distaccato. Spero di non sbagliarmi, sennò uno in più e in quel caso mi dispiacerebbe tanto.


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Faje da magna' che sarebbe pura l'ora sua...
> 
> *ma dai so' fake, come se fa....*:rotfl:



Se così fosse, mi chiedo dove trovino la voglia e il tempo di scrivere ste cazzate.....bisogna essere proprio malati!!!


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

*i dettagli sono tutti qui*

le mail sono talmente poetiche che non si possono riportare per paura del loro  riconoscimento. Comunque telefonino e intoccabile. rientra sempre tardi, non la notte ma sempre dopo le 20. penso a tutto io , intendo con la bambina... che dire che fare .... per tutelare lei.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> lei che dice?


Vengo.


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vengo.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se così fosse, mi chiedo dove trovino la voglia e il tempo di scrivere ste cazzate.....bisogna essere proprio malati!!!


Mah, malati addirittura?....la giornata va pure riempita...


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

mi dispiace


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vengo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Parto dall'inizio. Tu, qui, che vuoi con precisione? 
Intanto benvenuto.


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

*???*

Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo? 
ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire. 
Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).

Sempre se vi va !

un saluto


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Ho appena scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie. Adesso cosa faccio ..... considerato che ho una bima?
> 
> un saluto


A me, co' sta storia dei fake, me mettete n'ansia... :blank:

Comunque, se sei vero e non pensi che non ti sia partito l'embolo per la scoperta e vuoi veramente tutelare la tua bimba, l'unica cosa da fare è affrontare tua moglie. Parlare con lei e chiarire tutto...

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Boh... Per ora mi sembra l'unica risposta


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> *Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?)*.


Mabafangul.

Leggere le mail che sensazione ti ha dato?


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).
> 
> ...


Alt,nn far nulla,lei ti potrebbe pure denunciare!!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vengo.


strunz'...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).
> 
> ...



Non per spirito di corpo(sono anch'io traditore..)ma lui cosa c'entra scusa??noi se troviamo delle zoccole..ma che colpa abbiamo noi????oh yes...


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).
> 
> ...


Tu che vorresti fare?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).
> 
> ...


Azzo...nun sai che fa' ma voj scatena' la terza guerra mondiale?...

magari l'amichetto e' pure messo bene e te da na' cofanata de mazzate che manco sai che t'e' capitato...


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non per spirito di corpo(sono anch'io traditore..)ma lui cosa c'entra scusa??noi se troviamo delle zoccole..ma che colpa abbiamo noi????oh yes...


E dai....manco ti conosce e ti presenti così?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vengo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non per spirito di corpo(sono anch'io traditore..)ma lui cosa c'entra scusa??noi se troviamo delle zoccole..ma che colpa abbiamo noi????oh yes...


Lui pensa di aver trovato lo zoccolo...


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

denunciare?  e chi se ne frega, in italia? per uno stupro danno 7-8 ni per leggere le mail quanto mi daranno? Poi sul mio computer!

cosa ho provato , un senso di vuoto . I sospetti già cerano ma la conferma non me la aspettavo! Poi un cosi forte coinvolgimento sentimentale mi lascia senza parole-

dirlo a lei? caratteraccio, si metterebbe a negare l'evidenza.

Forse è meglio continuare a monitorare e poi ......... ma che cazzzzzz ne so .


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).
> 
> ...


Intanto non fare nessuna delle cose che hai paventato in questo post sarebbe un buon inizio.


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).
> 
> ...


Benvenuto
Dipende cosa vuoi fare tu! Solo questo conta ... se sei un tipo sentimentale che tiene al matrimonio ecc. parlale ma se sei un tipo meno sentimentale raccogli prove "legalmente" valide ... poi avvocato ... e via con la giostra.
In entrambi i casi calma e gesso ... e sappiamo in molti quanto possa essere difficile.

P.S. le mail copiate di nascosto tienile per te ... non sono valide come prove


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non per spirito di corpo(sono anch'io traditore..)ma lui cosa c'entra scusa??noi se troviamo delle zoccole..ma che colpa abbiamo noi????oh yes...


anche questo visto dal tuo mondo è diciamo giustificato. Ma io lo direi alla moglie per farle sapere che sue marito cerca e trova zoccole


----------



## danielacala (4 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non per spirito di corpo(sono anch'io traditore..)ma lui cosa c'entra scusa??noi se troviamo delle zoccole..ma che colpa abbiamo noi????oh yes...


Benvenuto

Che bell aiuto!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> denunciare?  e chi se ne frega, in italia? per uno stupro danno 7-8 ni per leggere le mail quanto mi daranno? Poi sul mio computer!
> 
> cosa ho provato , un senso di vuoto . I sospetti già cerano ma la conferma non me la aspettavo! Poi un cosi forte coinvolgimento sentimentale mi lascia senza parole-
> 
> ...


Te pareva...e te mena pure?...(si accettano scommesse...)......:mrgreen:


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Tu che vorresti fare?


cinque secondi e porterebbe le manette non ti preoccupare, il pericolo della violenza non ce.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> anche questo visto dal tuo mondo è diciamo giustificato. Ma io lo direi alla moglie per farle sapere che sue marito cerca e trova zoccole



serve a nulla,forse non ti crederebbe,o forse sono coppia aperta..poi amico,mica e'garantito che dopo smettano..


----------



## danielacala (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> anche questo visto dal tuo mondo è diciamo giustificato. Ma io lo direi alla moglie per farle sapere che sue marito cerca e trova zoccole


Per creare altro dolore? Lascia stare dai.

Non ti leggo sofferente...boh!


----------



## nicola (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> denunciare?  e chi se ne frega, in italia? per uno stupro danno 7-8 ni per leggere le mail quanto mi daranno? Poi sul mio computer!
> 
> cosa ho provato , un senso di vuoto . I sospetti già cerano ma la conferma non me la aspettavo! Poi un cosi forte coinvolgimento sentimentale mi lascia senza parole-
> 
> ...


temporeggia e dille che sai, vedi cosa accade e aspettati tutte le giustificazioni  più assurde di questo mondo ( leggi un 3d apposito qui nel forum, tanto so tutte uguali), e valuta TU cosa vuoi fare, perchè ciò che pensi ora non lo penserai domattina e nemmeno tra una settimana. Dopo che hai valutato agisci, xchè se poi hai voglia di voler ricominciare da lei, non potrai più farlo in quanto sareste in bocca a tutti. Lui mi sta sul cazzo...


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per creare altro dolore? Lascia stare dai.
> 
> Non ti leggo sofferente...boh!


non sono un scrittore , il mio unico pensiero è mia figlia. e non mi sapete dare consigli. Me ne frego di quello che sento, delle corna , dei 23 anni sprecati, me ne frego di quanto soffro o sofferte e tutto quello che riguarda me!!!! Spero di essere stato chiaro!!!! scusa te se sono stato antipatico nel scrivere. Consigli per mia figlia. Separazione subito aspettare spiegarlo in famiglia. Questo volevo


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Per essere calmo è calmo, ma mi sa che si sta tenendo...tu che vuoi fare nel senso la vuoi mollare o cerchi di recuperare?


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2014)

*Caro*



penso ha detto:


> le mail sono talmente poetiche che non si possono riportare per paura del loro  riconoscimento. Comunque telefonino e intoccabile. rientra sempre tardi, non la notte ma sempre dopo le 20. penso a tutto io , intendo con la bambina... che dire che fare .... per tutelare lei.


Caro penso,penso che se rientrava spesso tardi non era per andare in chiesa alla messa delle 22....penso che te devi da sveglià!


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Per essere calmo è calmo, ma mi sa c'è si sta tenendo...tu che vuoi fare nel senso la vuoi mollare o cerchi di recuperare?


non ce più recupero!


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> non sono un scrittore , il mio unico pensiero è mia figlia. e non mi sapete dare consigli. Me ne frego di quello che sento, delle corna , dei 23 anni sprecati, me ne frego di quanto soffro o sofferte e tutto quello che riguarda me!!!! Spero di essere stato chiaro!!!! scusa te se sono stato antipatico nel scrivere. Consigli per mia figlia. Separazione subito aspettare spiegarlo in famiglia. Questo volevo


Quanto è grande tua figlia?


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> non ce più recupero!


Non lo vuoi?


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Quanto è grande tua figlia?


8 anni


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> temporeggia e dille che sai, vedi cosa accade e aspettati tutte le giustificazioni  più assurde di questo mondo ( leggi un 3d apposito qui nel forum, tanto so tutte uguali), e valuta TU cosa vuoi fare, perchè ciò che pensi ora non lo penserai domattina e nemmeno tra una settimana. Dopo che hai valutato agisci, xchè se poi hai voglia di voler ricominciare da lei, non potrai più farlo in quanto sareste in bocca a tutti. E va da lui e predilo a ceffoni..


E dalli...ma che cazzo c'entra il tipo?...magari ce rimette anche...


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> non ce più recupero!


Allora prendi la seconda parte del post n. 30


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Ho appena scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie. Adesso cosa faccio ..... considerato che ho una bima?
> 
> un saluto



Capisco scrivere dallo smartphone... ma qui siamo un po' troppo sul laconico...
Non è che devi scrivere un romanzo, ma almeno indicare l'età, tua e di tua moglie, da quanti anni siete sposati... particolari, insomma, per valutare e rispondere in maniera adeguata.
Non è che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non è che tutti debbano portare allo sputtanamento detto anche pubblica gogna della "zoccola" o dello "zoccolo"  in questione. A volte si possono risolvere in altre maniere... anche perché di quella "zoccola" siamo stati noi a nostra volta amanti, fidanzati e mariti.... ma da quel poco che ho letto di te... sembra quasi non te ne freghi niente e utilizzi il tradimento di tua moglie per disfartene.
Questa è l'impressione che hai dato, ma ovviamente credo sia errata. Quindi... abbandonati e racconta un po' di più.
Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento ero sconvolto e mi sono lasciato andare in un incostante e forse per alcuni incomprensibile diluvio verbale. Tu mi sembri fin troppo serafico. Lasciati andare.


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Allora prendi la seconda parte del post n. 30


come si ritrova ilpost 30


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> non sono un scrittore , il mio unico pensiero è mia figlia. e non mi sapete dare consigli. Me ne frego di quello che sento, delle corna , dei 23 anni sprecati, me ne frego di quanto soffro o sofferte e tutto quello che riguarda me!!!! Spero di essere stato chiaro!!!! scusa te se sono stato antipatico nel scrivere. Consigli per mia figlia. Separazione subito aspettare spiegarlo in famiglia. Questo volevo



Beh, se inizi così...
prima di dialogare con noi parla con tua moglie.
Poi con un avvocato che ti spiegherà cosa fare, eventualmente.
Stai già pensando già alla separazione?
Pensi quindi che la situazione non sia reversibile?
Quanti anni ha tua figlia?
Nel 99% dei casi lei andrà a tua moglie e vivrà nella casa attuale.
Sarai tu ad uscirtene e a trovarti un altro appartamento.
Ti va bene la prospettiva?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> come si ritrova ilpost 30


Fra il 29 e il 31.

C'è un numero sull'angolo in alto a destra di ogni post. Sulla banda blu.


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Capisco scrivere dallo smartphone... ma qui siamo un po' troppo sul laconico...
> Non è che devi scrivere un romanzo, ma almeno indicare l'età, tua e di tua moglie, da quanti anni siete sposati... particolari, insomma, per valutare e rispondere in maniera adeguata.
> Non è che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non è che tutti debbano portare allo sputtanamento detto anche pubblica gogna della "zoccola" o dello "zoccolo"  in questione. A volte si possono risolvere in altre maniere... anche perché di quella "zoccola" siamo stati noi a nostra volta amanti, fidanzati e mariti.... ma da quel poco che ho letto di te... sembra quasi non te ne freghi niente e utilizzi il tradimento di tua moglie per disfartene.
> Questa è l'impressione che hai dato, ma ovviamente credo sia errata. Quindi... abbandonati e racconta un po' di più.
> Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento ero sconvolto e mi sono lasciato andare in un incostante e forse per alcuni incomprensibile diluvio verbale. Tu mi sembri fin troppo serafico. Lasciati andare.



forse hai ragione sono più un oratore che scrittore
fammi concentrare e poi lo posto
grazie


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> come si ritrova ilpost 30





wolf ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> Dipende cosa vuoi fare tu! Solo questo conta ... se sei un tipo  sentimentale che tiene al matrimonio ecc. parlale ma se sei un tipo meno  sentimentale raccogli prove "legalmente" valide ... poi avvocato ... e  via con la giostra.
> In entrambi i casi calma e gesso ... e sappiamo in molti quanto possa essere difficile.
> 
> P.S. le mail copiate di nascosto tienile per te ... non sono valide come prove


.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> temporeggia e dille che sai, vedi cosa accade e aspettati tutte le giustificazioni  più assurde di questo mondo ( leggi un 3d apposito qui nel forum, tanto so tutte uguali), e valuta TU cosa vuoi fare, perchè ciò che pensi ora non lo penserai domattina e nemmeno tra una settimana. Dopo che hai valutato agisci, xchè se poi hai voglia di voler ricominciare da lei, non potrai più farlo in quanto sareste in bocca a tutti. E va da lui e predilo a ceffoni..




ma sei fuori???Nicola....lui non c'entra un bel niente


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> ma sei fuori???Nicola....lui non c'entra un bel niente


:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Capisco scrivere dallo smartphone... ma qui siamo un po' troppo sul laconico...
> Non è che devi scrivere un romanzo, ma almeno indicare* l'età, tua e di tua moglie, da quanti anni siete sposati... particolari, insomma, per valutare e rispondere in maniera adeguata.*
> Non è che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non è che tutti debbano portare allo sputtanamento detto anche pubblica gogna della "zoccola" o dello "zoccolo"  in questione. A volte si possono risolvere in altre maniere... anche perché di quella "zoccola" siamo stati noi a nostra volta amanti, fidanzati e mariti.... ma da quel poco che ho letto di te... sembra quasi non te ne freghi niente e utilizzi il tradimento di tua moglie per disfartene.
> Questa è l'impressione che hai dato, ma ovviamente credo sia errata. Quindi... abbandonati e racconta un po' di più.
> Io quando ho scoperto il tradimento ero sconvolto e mi sono lasciato andare in un incostante e forse per alcuni incomprensibile diluvio verbale. Tu mi sembri fin troppo serafico. Lasciati andare.


Quoto. Pure particolari anatomici aiutano per avere un quadro completo della situazione: checchè se ne dica qui... size matters. Dalle mail fra loro risulterà pure qualche riferimento al castigapopolo del tuo rivale.


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> forse hai ragione *sono più un oratore che scrittore*
> fammi concentrare e poi lo posto
> grazie


ciao
ma allora non capisco perchè non vuoi parlarne con tua moglie, chissenenfrega del caratteraccio
tra l'altro prima o poi dovete parlare, avete anche una figlia


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Se vai dal medito e stai male non ti può aiutare se non gli dici tutti i sintomi che senti.

Benvenuto.

Ami tua moglie e la vorresti o hai solo paura di perdere tua figlia?

Oggi si ottiene facilmente l'affido condiviso dei figli.

Se non avete problemi di soldi è tutto più facile, altrimenti prima di separarti pensaci mille volte.

Vuoi addossare a lei la colpa della separazione?  La giudiziale costa tantissimo.

Dovrai avere prove legali del suo tradimento.

Da quello che hai scritto sembri preoccupato solo per la figlia, nobile pensiero, ma tu cosa provi?

E' molto piccola?

Spiegarlo ai parenti per te è un problema?  Non è necessario sappiano i particolari.

Spiegarlo alla bimba in modo dolce, quello si. Dipende dall'età.

Intanto parla con tua moglie. Non per forza devi dirle che lo sai, puoi sondare i terreno in altri modi.

Capire cosa pensa di voi.


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se vai dal medito e stai male non ti può aiutare se non gli dici tutti i sintomi che senti.
> 
> Benvenuto.
> 
> ...


Ciao disincantata, la bimba ha 8 anni.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Piccolina cara, non facile spiegarle una separazione. Meglio con l'aiuto di qualcuno. L'importante è non litigare mai davanti a lei ed evitare di denigrare la mamma, sia da parte del padre che di tutto il parentado, la rovinerebbero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

*ma...*

... io non ho capito.
Lui ha appena scoperto il tradimento e, invece di farsi delle domande, invece di cercare di parlarne con la moglie... ha googlato tradimento e si è iscritto qui?
... sono la sola a meravigliarmi?


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io non ho capito.
> Lui ha appena scoperto il tradimento e, invece di farsi delle domande, invece di cercare di parlarne con la moglie... ha googlato tradimento e si è iscritto qui?
> ... sono la sola a meravigliarmi?



No.

Io sarei esplosa immediatamente, questione di carattere credo, o d'amore.


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io non ho capito.
> Lui ha appena scoperto il tradimento e, invece di farsi delle domande, invece di cercare di parlarne con la moglie... ha googlato tradimento e si è iscritto qui?
> ... sono la sola a meravigliarmi?


Senti da quel che ho capito sono insieme da 23 anni (fidanzati+matrimonio presumo) con sospetti magari dan pò, con rientri dopo le 20 con cell segregato ... bimba ottenne che custodisce lui e poi quelle email lasciate "inavvertitamente" aperte lette quelle presumo che l'abbia data per perduta (cosa che peraltro magari immaginava già da tempo) ... lo schiaffo troppo forte da non riuscire a parlarne con nessuno se non con dei erfetti sconosciuti ... e che sarebbe una cosa nuova??


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Senti da quel che ho capito sono insieme da 23 anni (fidanzati+matrimonio presumo) con sospetti magari dan pò, con rientri dopo le 20 con cell segregato ... bimba ottenne che custodisce lui e poi quelle email lasciate "inavvertitamente" aperte lette quelle presumo che l'abbia data per perduta (cosa che peraltro magari immaginava già da tempo) ... *lo schiaffo troppo forte da non riuscire a parlarne con nessuno se non con dei erfetti sconosciuti* ... e che sarebbe una cosa nuova??


questo ci sta... ma prima direi che dovrebbe parlarne con la controparte, per sapere DI COSA parlare qui.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Senti da quel che ho capito sono insieme da 23 anni (fidanzati+matrimonio presumo) con sospetti magari dan pò, con rientri dopo le 20 con cell segregato ... bimba ottenne che custodisce lui e poi quelle email lasciate "inavvertitamente" aperte lette quelle presumo che l'abbia data per perduta (cosa che peraltro magari immaginava già da tempo) ... lo schiaffo troppo forte da non riuscire a parlarne con nessuno se non con dei erfetti sconosciuti ... e che sarebbe una cosa nuova??



La cosa nuova è che sembra non provare dispiacere per lui dal tradimento. Magari è un traditore a sua volta.


----------



## Sole (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> le mail sono talmente poetiche che non si possono riportare per paura del loro  riconoscimento. Comunque telefonino e intoccabile. rientra sempre tardi, non la notte ma sempre dopo le 20. penso a tutto io , intendo con la bambina... che dire che fare .... *per tutelare lei*.


Quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita, il mio primo pensiero è stato come affrontare il dolore e il secondo come salvare il mio matrimonio. L'avvocato non mi veniva neanche in mente. Penso che se tu sei già nella fase in cui valuti opzioni come agire legalmente o dire tutto alla moglie dell'amante, evidentemente tra te e tua moglie c'era già quel distacco emotivo che a volte spiana la strada ai tradimenti.

Detto questo, io resto dell'idea che un matrimonio con figli valga comunque un chiarimento reciproco. Avete una famiglia, una bimba: prima di agire da solo, io cercherei delle spiegazioni e proverei a discutere con la diretta interessata.

La volontà di tutelare la bimba è ammirevole, ma il tradimento riguarda in primis la vostra coppia. 
Visto che sembri così padrone di te, approfittane per affrontare tua moglie, cercando di capire cos'è successo e a che punto siete.
Se lei ha un caratteraccio e si mette sulla difensiva, sbattile in faccia le email e costringila a scoprire le carte. Penso che tu abbia il diritto di sapere.

Dall'avvocato si fa sempre in tempo ad andare. E il momento delle strategie, a mio avviso, deve arrivare dopo quello in cui si affrontano rabbia, dolore, delusione, spiegazioni, chiarimenti... quello in cui si liberano le emozioni, ecco.

Io la vedo così.


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo ci sta... ma prima direi che dovrebbe parlarne con la controparte, per sapere DI COSA parlare qui.


Dimentichi che lui ha letto ... e a volte ciò basta ... almeno a breve


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Non son molto pratico dei forum, fake vuol  dire che scritto cose inventate? A quale scopo?
> ok va bene ogni opinione va rispettata. Io volevo semplicemente avere qualche consiglio di come proseguire.
> Intendo dire se andare dal Avvocato adesso aspettare dirle che io so . Sputtanare lui in famiglia con la sua di moglie( una carognata?).
> 
> ...


dille che sai e che hai intenzione di rivolgerti ad un avvocato ...
sputtanare lui lui con famiglia per ora lo metterei in secondo piano(se hai intenzione di farlo)


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dille che sai e che hai intenzione di rivolgerti ad un avvocato ...
> sputtanare lui lui con famiglia per ora lo metterei in secondo piano(se hai intenzione di farlo)


grazie


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita, il mio primo pensiero è stato come affrontare il dolore e il secondo come salvare il mio matrimonio. L'avvocato non mi veniva neanche in mente. Penso che se tu sei già nella fase in cui valuti opzioni come agire legalmente o dire tutto alla moglie dell'amante, evidentemente tra te e tua moglie c'era già quel distacco emotivo che a volte spiana la strada ai tradimenti.
> 
> Detto questo, io resto dell'idea che un matrimonio con figli valga comunque un chiarimento reciproco. Avete una famiglia, una bimba: prima di agire da solo, io cercherei delle spiegazioni e proverei a discutere con la diretta interessata.
> 
> ...


grazie mille per il consiglio


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Pure particolari anatomici aiutano per avere un quadro completo della situazione: checchè se ne dica qui... size matters. Dalle mail fra loro risulterà pure qualche riferimento al castigapopolo del tuo rivale.


ho individuato anche lui è! Anche lui sposato con famiglia


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dille che sai e che hai intenzione di rivolgerti ad un avvocato ...
> *sputtanare lui con famiglia* per ora lo metterei in secondo piano(se hai intenzione di farlo)


Questo proprio è da evitare, che colpa ne ha la moglie dell'amante?


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se vai dal medito e stai male non ti può aiutare se non gli dici tutti i sintomi che senti.
> 
> Benvenuto.
> 
> ...



mesi fa beccata quasi sul fatto , spiegazione allucinante , Bisognava sforzarsi per crederle, praticamente ho dovuto passare per imbecille. Ho parlato anche con lui al telefono. Il numero me lo ha dato la tipa che ha aspettato mia moglie vicino alla macchina, per tanto tempo che mia moglie è stato costretta a chiamarmi per dirmi che era rimasta a piedi e quando sono arrivato a prendere la macchina , mi ha fermato l'amante (non era la moglie) e quando mi ha detto che era una vittima le ho dette "Signora veramente la vittima sono io"

adesso le mail sono con un altro , non so se in contemporanea, penso  di si in base alle date. Che ne dite sonocretino abbastanza??


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> mesi fa beccata quasi sul fatto , spiegazione allucinante , Bisognava sforzarsi per crederle, praticamente ho dovuto passare per imbecille. Ho parlato anche con lui al telefono. Il numero me lo ha dato la tipa che ha aspettato mia moglie vicino alla macchina, per tanto tempo che mia moglie è stato costretta a chiamarmi per dirmi che era rimasta a piedi e quando sono arrivato a prendere la macchina , mi ha fermato l'amante (non era la moglie) e quando mi ha detto che era una vittima le ho dette "Signora veramente la vittima sono io"
> 
> adesso le mail sono con un altro , non so se in contemporanea, penso  di si in base alle date. Che ne dite sonocretino abbastanza??


ma nuooooooo.....pecche' te vengono in mente sti' brutti pensieri?.....

gesu' gesu'....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> mesi fa beccata quasi sul fatto , spiegazione allucinante , Bisognava sforzarsi per crederle, praticamente *ho dovuto passare per imbecille*. Ho parlato anche con lui al telefono. Il numero me lo ha dato la tipa che ha aspettato mia moglie vicino alla macchina, per tanto tempo che mia moglie è stato costretta a chiamarmi per dirmi che era rimasta a piedi e quando sono arrivato a prendere la macchina , mi ha fermato l'amante (non era la moglie) e quando mi ha detto che era una vittima le ho dette "Signora veramente la vittima sono io"
> 
> adesso le mail sono con un altro , non so se in contemporanea, penso di si in base alle date. Che ne dite sonocretino abbastanza??


Penso mi dispiace. Però tu con questa donna devi fare chiarezza. Prima di mettere in mezzo un avvocato: lo devi fare per tua figlia. Non capisco perchè tu debba passare per imbecille, sembra che tu abbia paura di lei.


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma nuooooooo.....pecche' te vengono in mente sti' brutti pensieri?.....
> 
> gesu' gesu'....


ti diverti?? la devo  prendere a ridere pure io. Non esisterebbero cornuti senza tro....


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> mesi fa beccata quasi sul fatto , spiegazione allucinante , Bisognava sforzarsi per crederle, praticamente ho dovuto passare per imbecille. Ho parlato anche con lui al telefono. Il numero me lo ha dato la tipa che ha aspettato mia moglie vicino alla macchina, per tanto tempo che mia moglie è stato costretta a chiamarmi per dirmi che era rimasta a piedi e quando sono arrivato a prendere la macchina , mi ha fermato l'amante (non era la moglie) e quando mi ha detto che era una vittima le ho dette "Signora veramente la vittima sono io"
> 
> adesso le mail sono con un altro , non so se in contemporanea, penso  di si in base alle date. Che ne dite sonocretino abbastanza??



Ho capito bene?

Tua moglie di ha tradito con uno sposato e con altra amante?

E' una seriale se in poco tempo ne ha cambiati due.

In quanto a cretino, mi spiace, l'oscar è mio.

Se è cosi dalla pedinare da un investigatore, se puoi permettertelo. Con le prove in mano parlale chiaramente.

Tu cosa pensi di lei?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> ti diverti?? la devo  prendere a ridere pure io. Non esisterebbero cornuti senza tro....


fai come credi pero' leggiti la mia firma e nel futuro da' na' raddrizzata alla tua spina dorsale e cerca di applicarla....

ti fara' solo bene, damme retta....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo proprio è da evitare, che colpa ne ha la moglie dell'amante?



Nessuna infatti io non credo che riuscirei a farlo ...preferisco gestire il tutto all'interno 
della mia famiglia ...
ma la rabbia a caldo può far fare questo e altro...
vedi quella che ha sparato a marito perché scoperto tradimento ...


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Nessuna infatti io non credo che riuscirei a farlo ...preferisco gestire il tutto all'interno
> della mia famiglia ...
> ma la rabbia a caldo può far fare questo e altro...
> vedi quella che ha sparato a marito perché scoperto tradimento ...



Quella merita l'oscar, ha sparato al suo di marito.

Altra cosa andare a coinvolgere la moglie, l'unico a farlo deve essere il bastardo del marito.

Se mi dici in che galera è le porto una scatola di baci perugina.


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Nessuna infatti io non credo che riuscirei a farlo ...preferisco gestire il tutto all'interno
> della mia famiglia ...
> ma la rabbia a caldo può far fare questo e altro...
> vedi quella che ha sparato a marito perché scoperto tradimento ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella merita l'oscar, ha sparato al suo di marito.
> 
> Altra cosa andare a coinvolgere la moglie, l'unico a farlo deve essere il bastardo del marito.
> 
> Se mi dici in che galera è le porto una scatola di baci perugina.


dài Devy... che Oscar... si è rovinata la vita. Ne valeva la pena?


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vengo.


...non ti ha insegnato nulla l'embolo di spider?:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella merita l'oscar, ha sparato al suo di marito.
> 
> Altra cosa andare a coinvolgere la moglie, l'unico a farlo deve essere il bastardo del marito.
> 
> Se mi dici in che galera è le porto una scatola di baci perugina.



Ma chi sei una serial killer?:mrgreen:

Oltre alla beffa dovrei pure passare del tempo in galera ...mai...
piuttosto lo faccio fuori in modo meno evidente e a fuoco lento


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài Devy... che Oscar... si è rovinata la vita. Ne valeva la pena?



Ci sono cose nella vita che non hanno prezzo, per tutto il resto cè ' Mastercard.

Scherzi a parte, nessun uomo merita una sola lacrima, invece ne sprechiamo a barili.

Ovvio che non vale la pena rovinarsi la vita, ma come la capisco, ci sono dei momenti quando scopri un tradimento in cui a vista si appanna.

Una mia conoscente ha scoperto non solo un tradimento ventennale, ma pure un figlio di lui di 14.


----------



## Flavia (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo proprio è da evitare, che colpa ne ha la moglie dell'amante?


credo che siano 
le amabili sciocchezze
che si dicono 
nei momenti di rabbia
sciocchezze ma innocue

se avessi un eurino
per tutte quelle
che ho sparato io
sarei milionaria


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Penso mi dispiace. Però tu con questa donna devi fare chiarezza. Prima di mettere in mezzo un avvocato: lo devi fare per tua figlia. Non capisco perchè tu debba passare per imbecille, sembra che tu abbia paura di lei.



penso , che sia più una forte soggezione


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Io purtroppo le ho subite, ecco perche' le deploro.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


----------



## Flavia (4 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma chi sei una serial killer?:mrgreen:
> 
> Oltre alla beffa dovrei pure passare del tempo in galera ...mai...*
> piuttosto lo faccio fuori in modo meno evidente e a fuoco lento*


ma anche in questo modo
sarebbe uno spreco di tempo
un sano vaffa e tutto si risolve


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

:tv:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma anche in questo modo
> sarebbe uno spreco di tempo
> un sano vaffa e tutto si risolve



Non sempre è possibile. Già spiegato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> penso , che sia più una forte soggezione


eh. Bon, ma ti devi fare forza. Hai un fratello o un amico fraterno?


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> mesi fa beccata quasi sul fatto , spiegazione allucinante , Bisognava sforzarsi per crederle, praticamente ho dovuto passare per imbecille. Ho parlato anche con lui al telefono. Il numero me lo ha dato la tipa che ha aspettato mia moglie vicino alla macchina, per tanto tempo che mia moglie è stato costretta a chiamarmi per dirmi che era rimasta a piedi e quando sono arrivato a prendere la macchina , mi ha fermato l'amante (non era la moglie) e quando mi ha detto che era una vittima le ho dette "Signora veramente la vittima sono io"
> 
> adesso le mail sono con un altro , non so se in contemporanea, penso  di si in base alle date. Che ne dite sonocretino abbastanza??


Ma fammi capire bene....hai già beccato tua moglie una volta con un altro e ora sospetti che si sia trovato il secondo amante?

Poi.....hai parlato di storia di 23 anni e bimba di 8.    quindi a senso dovresti stare tra i 40 ed i 45 anni,come età.

Giusto per chiarire,tra i tuoi parenti ci sta mica un certo Danny?   o un certo Bender?


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma fammi capire bene....hai già beccato tua moglie una volta con un altro e ora sospetti che si sia trovato il secondo amante?
> 
> Poi.....hai parlato di storia di 23 anni e bimba di 8.    quindi a senso dovresti stare tra i 40 ed i 45 anni,come età.
> 
> *Giusto per chiarire,tra i tuoi parenti ci sta mica un certo Danny?   o un certo Bender?*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Quanto siete cattivi, per non dire str.......!


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanto siete cattivi, per non dire str.......!



 Un pò hai ragione !!!


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma fammi capire bene....hai già beccato tua moglie una volta con un altro e ora sospetti che si sia trovato il secondo amante?
> 
> Poi.....hai parlato di storia di 23 anni e bimba di 8.    quindi a senso dovresti stare tra i 40 ed i 45 anni,come età.
> 
> Giusto per chiarire,tra i tuoi parenti ci sta mica un certo Danny?   o un certo Bender?



no no no


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> no no no


lascia stare, penso(perpli, poi facciamo i conti).
Ma perchè sei in soggezione di tua moglie?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare, penso(perpli, poi facciamo i conti).
> Ma perchè sei in soggezione di tua moglie?


soggezione mi inquieta :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare, penso(perpli, poi facciamo i conti).
> Ma perchè sei in soggezione di tua moglie?


Posso permettermi di iipotizzare un rapporto sullo stile Roger e Jessica Rabbit?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Posso permettermi di iipotizzare un rapporto sullo stile Roger e Jessica Rabbit?


In quanto a soggezione ? :singleeye:


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

*soggezione*

Ma.. cosa dire . quando è in difficoltà non ragiona.

Piccolo esempio , ripeto non sono scrittore. 

Situazione : arriva tardi e mette due sgombri in padella. Premetto che non amo il pesce! Gli dico con eleganza che non mi sento bene e mangio solo pane con olio! Si incazza che lei cucina e io non mangio , non ce rispetto dice . Io mi incavolo e li dico che è la stessa situazione " sa da più di vent'anni che non amo il pesce.

urla anche davanti alla bambina..... io rido e gli dico scema sto scherzando quanto sei permalosa " la bambina inizia a ridere (poco convinta è intelligentissima come il papa) ma grazie a ride:! 

E' io mi mangiò il pesce

Cosi è con tutto e da sempre ( ma adesso mi sono rotto i coglioni)


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma fammi capire bene....hai già beccato tua moglie una volta con un altro e ora sospetti che si sia trovato il secondo amante?
> 
> Poi.....hai parlato di storia di 23 anni e bimba di 8.    quindi a senso dovresti stare tra i 40 ed i 45 anni,come età.
> 
> Giusto per chiarire,tra i tuoi parenti ci sta mica un certo Danny?   o un certo Bender?




Ave Grande Perpli.....sei un GRANDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Ma.. cosa dire . quando è in difficoltà non ragiona.
> 
> Piccolo esempio , ripeto non sono scrittore.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito però le vostre età.    e sarebbe d'aiuto anche sapere se e quante altre esperienze di relazione avete avuto oltre la vostra


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ho capito però le vostre età.    e sarebbe d'aiuto anche sapere se e quante altre esperienze di relazione avete avuto oltre la vostra


metà tra 40 e 55- unica relazione eravamo ragazzi. ma non capisco cosa centra


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> metà tra 40 e 55- unica relazione eravamo ragazzi. ma non capisco cosa centra


Ma v'ha combinato er matrimonio er pretazzo?...mah..

come si fa ad avere soggezione della moglie?...boh...

sei pure teleguidato?...n'do c'hai le pile, uaglio'?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> metà tra 40 e 55- unica relazione eravamo ragazzi. ma non capisco cosa centra


Lo capirai presto.   Citofona a Danny per i dettagli ed ad Oscuro per le scudisciate.

io ripasso quando deciderai di dare spiegazioni più diffuse


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Ma.. cosa dire . quando è in difficoltà non ragiona.
> 
> Piccolo esempio , ripeto non sono scrittore.
> 
> ...


boh, forse da quello che racconti, se gli altri episodi sono simili, sembra che hai conservato poca indipendenza da tua moglie (per dire, se lei arriva tardi, nel frattempo avresti potuto comprare le pizze o cucinare tu qualcosa)
intendo dire che sembrano piccole cose che si sono accumulate nel tempo, la cui sommatoria alla fine provoca fastidio


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma v'ha combinato er matrimonio er pretazzo?...mah..
> 
> come si fa ad avere soggezione della moglie?...boh...
> 
> sei pure teleguidato?...n'do c'hai le pile, uaglio'?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sterminatore non è questione di palle! E' questioni di figli. Diciamo che dieci anni fa portavo il passamontaga come come nella tua foto(avatar o come si chiama) quindi non è questione di marroni.  Non so bene come spiegare, 
Un comportamento che istiga alla violenza, quindi devo cedere o spegnere subito, per non passare poi al torto. Ma sei quante porte ho rotto con un pugno ? lo so che è strano


----------



## penso (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh, forse da quello che racconti, se gli altri episodi sono simili, sembra che hai conservato poca indipendenza da tua moglie (per dire, se lei arriva tardi, nel frattempo avresti potuto comprare le pizze o cucinare tu qualcosa)
> intendo dire che sembrano piccole cose che si sono accumulate nel tempo, la cui sommatoria alla fine provoca fastidio


questo è solo un episodio sono su tutte le volte che mangiamo 85 volte ho cucinato io! anche la pulizia casa i panni etc


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> mesi fa beccata quasi sul fatto , spiegazione allucinante , Bisognava sforzarsi per crederle, praticamente ho dovuto passare per imbecille. Ho parlato anche con lui al telefono. Il numero me lo ha dato la tipa che ha aspettato mia moglie vicino alla macchina, per tanto tempo che mia moglie è stato costretta a chiamarmi per dirmi che era rimasta a piedi e quando sono arrivato a prendere la macchina , mi ha fermato l'amante (non era la moglie) e quando mi ha detto che era una vittima le ho dette "Signora veramente la vittima sono io"
> 
> *adesso le mail sono con un altro , non so se in contemporanea, penso  di si in base alle date*. Che ne dite sonocretino abbastanza??


Azzardo una diagnosi: hotwife.
Sessualmente tra voi c'è grande intesa?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> sterminatore non è questione di palle! E' questioni di figli. Diciamo che dieci anni fa portavo il passamontaga come come nella tua foto(avatar o come si chiama) quindi non è questione di marroni.  Non so bene come spiegare,
> Un comportamento che istiga alla violenza, quindi devo cedere o spegnere subito, per non passare poi al torto. Ma sei quante porte ho rotto con un pugno ? lo so che è strano


Ma non ti nascondere dietro i figli a capocchia che non c'entrano un cazzo...se te tratta a zerbino e' perche' glielo permetti non avendo sangue che scorre nelle vene ma merda...

anzi quando capiranno/ra' scadrai dalle palle pure di tua figlia, vissuta come te senza essere educata alla considerazione dell'amor proprio...

sara' n'artro pupazzo in mano al pirlone di turno che se ne approfittera'...complimenti vivissimi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Ma.. cosa dire . quando è in difficoltà non ragiona.
> 
> Piccolo esempio , ripeto non sono scrittore.
> 
> ...


Io da mo me li sarei rotta :singleeye: tu porta una pizza anche per loro due e vedi se capisce :smile: Ma è sempre così irascibile ?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lo capirai presto.   Citofona a Danny per i dettagli ed ad Oscuro per le scudisciate.
> 
> io ripasso quando deciderai di dare spiegazioni più diffuse


Ti adoro :smile:


----------



## Sky Singer (4 Febbraio 2014)

*situazione critica*



penso ha detto:


> Ma... cosa dire? quando è in difficoltà non ragiona.
> 
> Piccolo esempio, ripeto non sono scrittore.
> 
> ...


Direi quindi che la divergenza è molto forte.
Mi chiedo per quanto tempo siete stati insieme, prima di sposarvi, perchè già allora avreste potuto capire la differenza di carattere e personalità non fosse sufficientemente compatibile.

La prima reazione, per la presenza di una bambina, sarebbe quella di capire se non sia proprio possibile riallaciare le vostre esistenze che vedo nettamente separate.

Però bisognerebbe conoscere il tenore delle mail che sono volate fra loro e, aggiungendo il fatto che mi pare di aver capito che esiste anche un terzo uomo per lei, mi chiedo con quale espressione la guardi ogni mattina.

Comunque non ho elementi sufficienti per dire che non ci sia più niente da fare.
Leggerò ancora un po' per chiarire gli eventi.


----------



## Eratò (4 Febbraio 2014)

penso ha detto:


> Ma.. cosa dire . quando è in difficoltà non ragiona.
> 
> Piccolo esempio , ripeto non sono scrittore.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto caro "collega "
mi dispiace anche per te.Che  dire?Non ci sono regole in queste  situazioni ...
Qualsiasi sarà la tua decisione la strada sarà lunga difficile e tortuosa .Rimani?
Vedi di metabolizzare  il tutto e vai avanti cambiando però le condizioni  oppure
andare dal avvocato e liberarsene sapendo però le ché ci vuole un po' di tempo
e ché possono nascere parecchi contrasti dolorosi...Cmq consiglio?Pensa a te e
cucina di meno...


----------



## penso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non ti nascondere dietro i figli a capocchia che non c'entrano un cazzo...se te tratta a zerbino e' perche' glielo permetti non avendo sangue che scorre nelle vene ma merda...
> 
> anzi quando capiranno/ra' scadrai dalle palle pure di tua figlia, vissuta come te senza essere educata alla considerazione dell'amor proprio...
> 
> sara' n'artro pupazzo in mano al pirlone di turno che se ne approfittera'...complimenti vivissimi...:mrgreen:


penso che hai propio ragione


----------



## penso (5 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Benvenuto caro "collega "
> mi dispiace anche per te.Che  dire?Non ci sono regole in queste  situazioni ...
> Qualsiasi sarà la tua decisione la strada sarà lunga difficile e tortuosa .Rimani?
> Vedi di metabolizzare  il tutto e vai avanti cambiando però le condizioni  oppure
> ...


grazie


----------



## penso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Direi quindi che la divergenza è molto forte.
> Mi chiedo per quanto tempo siete stati insieme, prima di sposarvi, perchè già allora avreste potuto capire la differenza di carattere e personalità non fosse sufficientemente compatibile.
> 
> La prima reazione, per la presenza di una bambina, sarebbe quella di capire se non sia proprio possibile riallaciare le vostre esistenze che vedo nettamente separate.
> ...


grazie


----------



## Spider (5 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me, co' sta storia dei fake, me mettete n'ansia... :blank:
> 
> Comunque, se sei vero e non pensi che non ti sia partito l'embolo per la scoperta e vuoi veramente tutelare la tua bimba, l'unica cosa da fare è affrontare tua moglie. Parlare con lei e chiarire tutto...
> 
> In bocca al lupo!


ai fake ti devi abituare...
renditi conto, che degli afecionados del forum... sai quelli che scrivono ogni santo giorno...
esiste almeno la terza copia...
maschile, femminile... anzi un bel gioco!

guarda quell'omone travestito da principessa!

loro si divertono.. tu dai risposte serie.


----------



## Flavia (5 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ai fake ti devi abituare...
> renditi conto, che degli afecionados del forum... sai quelli che scrivono ogni santo giorno...
> esiste almeno la terza copia...
> maschile, femminile... anzi un bel gioco!
> ...


ma davvero credi che "penso"
sia un fake?
a me a dato l'impressione
di una persona che sta male
e nella confusione del momento
forse non riesce ad esprimersi
ed a raccontare ciò che gli sta accadendo


----------



## diamante (8 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non per spirito di corpo(sono anch'io traditore..)ma lui cosa c'entra scusa??noi se troviamo delle zoccole..ma che colpa abbiamo noi????oh yes...


La vostra colpa è che non usate il cervello ma l uccello!!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Febbraio 2014)

diamante ha detto:


> La vostra colpa è che non usate il cervello ma l uccello!!


diama'.....contegno,cribbio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

